# Buffy is awesome



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah.

My friend (call him Da Mob) got caught in it a year ago and started taking about it as if it was the best show ever. I was skeptical.

Soon enough, he said "Let's watch some Buffy". And i was like "Meh. Ok."

Once I get past the "zomg this is campy" feeling I really started to like it. Is on ep 4 of the second season now. (just saw the Inca Mummy Princess episode)


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 30, 2007)

Buffy is indeed awesome  it's been a while since I watched any tho


----------



## Nexas (Mar 30, 2007)

Indeed Buffy is a very cool show. And even though the TV series has ended she will continue to live on in the world of comics.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSA6_lrbviM


----------



## Ino_Pig (Mar 30, 2007)

I LOVE Buffy.  The other year I was off for a whole month and in that month I became completely addicted to the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2007)

Why did you bring back painful memories? I had just put the loss of Buffy and then Angel out of my mind.

DAMN YOU.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 30, 2007)

Buffy seasons 1-3 = good. The intro of Riley just kinda killed off the nature of the show. Angel left, Cordelia left, Oz left and Willow went lesbian. D: It wasn't very occult-like anymore and then when Dawn showed up. And when it moved to UPN, that was weird. Buffy should've stayed dead, Willow being a villain was WTFage.

The only real interesting episodes after season 3 was the Jonathan episode and the other episode where they reveal that Buffy was in a mental institution and was only living in her other world with the vamps and demons, though I really hated that because it completely destroyed the whole Buffyverse/Hellmouth thing.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 30, 2007)

Man, I miss Dark Willow and possibly Glory (The chick who was fucking powerful, yet was restricted from going all out). I also loved when the Mayor turned into that ugly sons a bitch and everyone at the high school just kicked the crap out of all the demons and stuff.

What I didn't like was when Angel was out of Buffy's mind and when Riley cam eout of nowhere. Man...I miss Angel (the show) too...the whole thing where Angel had a son was awesome, yet mindblowing. Then from there it got...weird, creepy, and...even more weird.


----------



## Iria (Mar 30, 2007)

im a huge fan!

by the way that comic looks pretty cool


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 31, 2007)

Sarah Michelle Gellar is HOT!

Very good show indeed.  The first seasons were really nice, then it slacked a bit, but the very last season was alright again, and the ending of the series was very fitting.


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah. I liked that show in the day. 

If i wake up early every once in awhile i catch a rerun on FX.


----------



## Woodrokiro (Mar 31, 2007)

It's been too long since I've seen Buffy, but that was an awesome show


----------



## Bunnyhat (Mar 31, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Buffy seasons 1-3 = good. The intro of Riley just kinda killed off the nature of the show. Angel left, Cordelia left, Oz left and Willow went lesbian. D: It wasn't very occult-like anymore and then when Dawn showed up. And when it moved to UPN, that was weird. Buffy should've stayed dead, Willow being a villain was WTFage.
> 
> The only real interesting episodes after season 3 was the Jonathan episode and the other episode where they reveal that Buffy was in a mental institution and was only living in her other world with the vamps and demons, though I really hated that because it completely destroyed the whole Buffyverse/Hellmouth thing.





I never really did like Riley, but other then that I really loved the other seasons. Season 5 was one of my all time favorite T.V. Season of any show. Dawn took a bit to get use to, but I liked her to.

One correction, Buffy didn't only live in a mental institution, that was the venom that demon injected into her making her think she was. She was very much in the Buffyverse.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 1, 2007)

Ahhh... Some fans here, i see. I'll probably watch three more eps tonight.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 1, 2007)

Buffy was my favorite show back when it started. 
Season 1-3 owned and was the best of it. In fact, the end of season three was heartbreaking. IMO. I remembering watching it with two friends, one male another female, and we all cried for poor buffy. That being said, the series started to veer off course around the Riley part. I still watched after that, but the series lost alot of it's flair for awhile until...

Anyway, if you really like the Bufft series, I recommend you watch till the end of season three, and then move on over to Angel.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Apr 1, 2007)

Okay buffy was cool way back when but now I don't think I could stand all that girl stuff
But I don't know............maybe i'll just watch it sometime I guess (heavy on the maybe ok)
I think I might pick up the comic sometime maybe


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 1, 2007)

Only watched one ep today ("Reptile Boy" or something). I wasn't in the right mood for more.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 2, 2007)

^Isn't that the one with Prison Break's Wentworth Miller and those reptilian sea monster dudes?



Bunnyhat said:


> I never really did like Riley, but other then that I really loved the other seasons. Season 5 was one of my all time favorite T.V. Season of any show. Dawn took a bit to get use to, but I liked her to.
> 
> One correction, Buffy didn't only live in a mental institution, that was the venom that demon injected into her making her think she was. She was very much in the Buffyverse.


Wait, zerious?! O_o I've been stuck knowing it was hoaxed all along! Okay, I guess I change my mind on that episode. I did think it was well thought up, but if it really wasn't the real Buffyverse, ... 

I think Buffy practically saved WB from failing that time. I mean, there was no show like it (and I don't mean the extremely ridiculous yet cool name title ). Both versions of the theme song rock! My sister recently bought the entire collection box containing the whole series. Ah, I should watch that some time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2007)

Iria said:


> im a huge fan!
> 
> by the way that comic looks pretty cool


Why did you bring back painful memories? I had just put the loss of this and that out of my mind.

DAMN YOU. 



Twilight Deity Link said:


> Okay buffy was cool way back when but now I don't think I could stand all that girl stuff
> But I don't know............maybe i'll just watch it sometime I guess (heavy on the maybe ok)
> I think I might pick up the comic sometime maybe


You mean the lesbians?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 3, 2007)

Will watch more eps soon. I'm back in Buffy mood :3


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 3, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You mean the lesbians?


I wonder what that writer(s) was thinking when making that episode. Those deaf freaks were scary as hell. >.< 

Okay, I understand Willow met another witch but did they really need to turn her lesbian? Tara wasn't even that great a character anyways, didn't really do much.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 4, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why did you bring back painful memories? I had just put the loss of Buffy and then Angel out of my mind.
> 
> DAMN YOU.



Seriously.... That show started my addiction for TV late night shows


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh wow, I haven't seen Buffy in years. I really did love the characters of Spike and Giles. I didn't particularly like Tara, Angel, or Buffy herself. ^^;


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 15, 2007)

OMGWTF! Just saw the Passion episode (season 2). I didn't expect them to kill HER o_O;


----------



## Saurus (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah i am on season 8 episode 2 (haxx) .... its out ..........in comic  ... really gooddd


DARK ANGEL FTW!!!!


----------



## NecroAngel (Apr 19, 2007)

Surprising I missed this thread. This is no doubt my favourite show ever. A little over a month ago (March 10th) it was Buffy's 10th year anniversary, so I've been a little nostalgic over it recently... listening to the musical episode's songs, etc.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm now two episodes into season 3. So far i like season 2 better, but this might change when stuff has had time to stabilize (if it ever does, that is)


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 22, 2007)

My god, I really need to buy the rest of the series. The only problem is that they keep putting the prices back up high. 

Damn them!


----------



## Flavor (Apr 22, 2007)

I recently startin purchasing the slim pack seasons, and starting to rewatch buffy over again. I loved season 2 beacue Im a huge Angelus fan. I began watching buffy after I finished all 5 seasons of Angel in a month. Im currently on season 4 rewatch. 

Still my favorite episode has got to be the musical episode. "let me rest in peace" has got to be one of the greatest musical songs ever.


----------



## Mellie (Apr 23, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> ^Isn't that the one with Prison Break's Wentworth Miller and those reptilian sea monster dudes?




yea, thats the one.

 season four sucky b/c i totally hate Riley. then season five ugh! Dawn


----------



## NecroAngel (Apr 26, 2007)

Only season that annoys me to some extent is the last one(s), everyone's depressed constantly. Same for Angel, and I really dislike some of their decisions making Cordelia a villain, and giving Angel a son (making the absolutely awesome, cold dark mysterious Angel all fatherly?! Hell no!)


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 1, 2007)

Aww man i HATE that Faith bitch >_<;


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 4, 2007)

Okay. Just finished season 3. Not as good as season 2, but far better than season 1. Odd villain. Mr Trick was beyond awesome
("Helloooo darkness")


----------



## nightmistress (May 4, 2007)

Awww I miss Buffy at times. I watched the earlier eps more than the later ones though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2007)

Going to ressurect this thread since i just got the boxsets for buffy/angel. I never seen buffy but i've seen angel before. Buffy is indeed what made tv shows good, because without this i couldn't see Lost or Heroes getting where they were, maybe, but buffy and x-files were big outbreak shows in terms of sci-fi. Anyway i liked season 1, season 2 was great, season 3 was bleh, season 4 was great, season 5 was stunning and great and the best, season 6 was good. Season seven i'm watching now.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

I miss Buffy!

I should get the boxset as well >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2007)

Cost me alot but i found em worthy of there price.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Going to ressurect this thread since i just got the boxsets for buffy/angel. I never seen buffy but i've seen angel before. Buffy is indeed what made tv shows good, because without this i couldn't see Lost or Heroes getting where they were, maybe, but buffy and x-files were big outbreak shows in terms of sci-fi. Anyway i liked season 1, season 2 was great, season 3 was bleh, season 4 was great, season 5 was stunning and great and the best, season 6 was good. Season seven i'm watching now.


During its time it was actually one of the greatest shows to be on TV, especially for the WB since they had like what, 7th Heaven?

I really liked the first three seasons because it was very dark-toned and had more stuff on the demons and the occult. Angel was so awesome back then too but he got a chubbier in Angel, lol. You can tell the difference in the last couple of seasons of Angel.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah i like first three seasons of buffy too but i like season 4-5 more, felt more darker, more mature tone because of the events. Angel getting big worked out, he never looked fat, just bigger.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 19, 2007)

i watched the whole thing, the best ones were when angel was in it, angel is a better show though


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 19, 2007)

really? I think Buffy is a far better show >_>


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 19, 2007)

I think both were great, but I don know I like angel because of the whole vampire with a soul thing


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree angel is better, but both are good IMO.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2007)

Overall no, Buffy was better than Angel. I was die hard fan so I liked all 6 series. After series 3 it got really serious and Dawn was annoying bitch but the season were still great with season 5 especially having a great ending.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2007)

Season 5 was great in almost every way. Still angels seasons just kept up with greatness so i felt it was a better show in total. So far though i'm almost done with season 7, it's great IMO.


----------



## Azradon (Jun 20, 2007)

first of, i liked both series. however, no buffy season could top the last one of angel for me. overall, buffy seems to have had a lighter theme


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 20, 2007)

I still havent seen the last season of angel , I watched it on TV twice the whole thing till they got to the part where they were gonna fight a shitload of demons at the end, but then evrytime they got to that part they kept repeating all the episodes
so I just gave up


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 24, 2007)

I really need to get the rest of the Buffy series, then make my way over to Angel. 

Angel was more comedy. :X


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 15, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnUvZP7-5LM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 15, 2008)

Angel TV Show > Buffy TV Show, IMO.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 15, 2008)

Love the show!

I think everyone has different opinions on each season, for me:

*Season 1:* Great fun. Felt very introductory with the complete contrast of Gothic Vampire underground and _extremely_ modern teenage life above. Nice, experimental season. I thought Angel, however, was pretty weakly written in this season.

*Season 2:* My favourite, I think. Really strong, a lot of very advanced and intelligent writing. Great over-arcing plot that evolved from Spike, to Dru, to Angel(us). Great balance of humour and drama. Both tastefully handled.

*Season 3:* Strong, but lacking in the charm of Seasons 1&2. Faith's story was a little too... Dark Buffy for me. I thought she had great lines, and was well performed, but I wasn't interested in her story at all. Also, I didn't like the season, they were too limited by budget to be honest. Big snake... blow it up.

*Season 4:* Really charming series. They used humour and charm to cover the holes left by Cordy, Angel and Oz. But failed when it came to Riley. Really wasn't a fan of him, but he was a good tool for the season's plot. The episode where he comes off the meds was a very strong one. And I think I'm the only one who _hated_ the finale; Restless.

*Season 5:* Brilliant. Strong story, clever characters. Riley was given a good send off that made me focus more on Buffy's hurt than him. Reminiscent of Season 2 in balance of emotion and humour. Glory was a great addition, very impacting finale. Fantastically handled.

*Season 6:* A bit Where-The-Fuck is this going. Too funny and then too serious. Post-Death Buffy was a mess, she was just twisted and I really didn't enjoy watching her descend in her relationship with Spike. Dark Willow was a little tough to swallow, but at the same time, she kicked a lot of ass. I think the finale kind of whithered from lack of Whedon. However, still retained a lot of gems; Musical, Memory episode, Buffy/Spike Rape, Tara's Death.

*Season 7:* Took a _long_ time to get started. But when it did, I really enjoyed it. Really well written in how it handled all of the different slayers, with some funny moments. End felt a little too forced, but was still great. Didn't understand why Caleb existed though other than to be something for the other slayers to fight. He was killed by Angel and Buffy anyway lol.

From a writing perspective, I think Buffy should've remained dead. However, as a viewer, I'm glad she didn't, because I still really enjoyed seasons 6 & 7.

Am I totally messed up in my opinions here?

And I think, as good as Buffy was, in the end, Angel was better. They found a better balance between everything, and though the first season had a few dead-end episodes, and Season 2's finale was dull as hell, but they were in the minority of problems with main good points reigning high.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 3, 2010)

I love this show it's on logo right now


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

in the comic Joss Whedon has given Buffy the ability to fly.

also Angel is the bad guy again.

oh and Dawn and Xander are dating.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 3, 2010)

Dawn X Xander?  GO XANDER


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

also Buffy revealed to Xander sh has feelings for him, but Xander flat out said she had her chance and that he loves Dawn.  The 3 of them then hug it out.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Overall no,* Buffy was better than Angel.* I was die hard fan so I liked all 6 series. After series 3 it got really serious and Dawn was annoying bitch but the season were still great with season 5 especially having a great ending.



No way in hell.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2010)

Angel was a top 10 show of all time.  I liked it a lot more than Buffy.  Better characters.  More comedy.  Better writing.  Good fucking music.  It had Buffy beat in pretty much every category.

Buffy was still a good show though.  Buffy just had a lot more setbacks (Dawn, Riley, the initiative, season 6, etc).  Angel was consistently terrific.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 3, 2010)

Willow will always be the hottest girl on Buffy in my eyes


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 3, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Angel was a top 10 show of all time.  I liked it a lot more than Buffy.  Better characters.  More comedy.  Better writing.  Good fucking music.  It had Buffy beat in pretty much every category.
> 
> Buffy was still a good show though.  Buffy just had a lot more setbacks (Dawn, Riley, the initiative, season 6, etc).  Angel was consistently terrific.



Season 5 had a little drop, because the show was close to getting canceled, and I never liked the way he killed off Fred...:\ 

I'm usually fine with how Whedon treats his characters, but Fred sigh


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2010)

Illyria was better than Fred.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 3, 2010)

i also think Angel was better then Buffy but it was still good especially because of spike. i like the Dracula episode in season 5 of Buffy especially the Lestat reference in the episode.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> in the comic Joss Whedon has given Buffy the ability to fly.
> 
> also Angel is the bad guy again.
> 
> oh and Dawn and Xander are dating.



Good lord I'm too far behind in the comice. For both Buffy and Angel.

But Xander/Dawn. I'm not so sure about that pairing. But I like the thought of Buffy gaining a new power and Angel becoming evil again.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

The ep "The Zeppo" was on MTV today.  Defently one of Xanders best EP's. and I think what the Caled said about Xander was true ("the one that sees everything"). And he does, he notices everys flaws and strengths, because noone ever looks at him. plus Oz ate a zombie.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

Angel isn't really "evil", he seems a bit misguided, wanting to get rid of the slayers cause he honestly sees them as a danger to the world.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> I still havent seen the last season of angel , I watched it on TV twice the whole thing till they got to the part where they were gonna fight a shitload of demons at the end, but then evrytime they got to that part they kept repeating all the episodes
> so I just gave up



Yea that's how the series ends. Read the comics if you want more


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

If you get LOGO, Oz's first ep is on right now


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Angel isn't really "evil", he seems a bit misguided, wanting to get rid of the slayers cause he honestly sees them as a danger to the world.



Ah.

When you said he was the bad guy again, I naturally thought of Angelus. Still sounds like an interesting concept though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2010)

As much as I dislike Meltzer. . . he has a grasp on the characters.

Though, Super-Buffy? Really?

Xander and Dawn. . . well, I thought it would happen in the seasons, if it wasn't for Anya.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 5, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy fuck I have to start reading this again...


----------

